# asking about timothy or alfalfa grass?



## evlinLoutries (Apr 23, 2011)

hi everyone, there's something that I wanna ask to all of u about giving grass to tort..

it is better to fed them with a new fresh grass or grass that already been dried (20% water)?

I never gave them grass before, their diet menu usually hibiscus flower, opuntia cactus, bok choy, siomak, fumak/kumek, mustard green, kailan, and mulberry leaf..

thanks..


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 23, 2011)

If your torts can graze on the grass and weeds outside that is the best but if you are want to give them dried grass then Timothy hay or alfalfa would work. I feed my Sulcata Timothy hay once a week but he gets to graze all day, so I just give it so he has something different, a little variety.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 23, 2011)

There was some debate over whether or not to feed alfalfa to torts (due to high protein content)...but as long as other variables are correct, then that shouldn't be a problem! Fresh grass is always best! Hay flakes (from a feed store is good...especially bermuda, orchard or timothy)...Sun-cured packaged hay (Zupreem, for example) are a great fiber source...but a little costly compared to fresh hay.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 23, 2011)

Timothy hay is better for your tortoise!


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 23, 2011)

For the most part Alfalfa hay for tortoises has been considered taboo by some. Until now, I've quietly disagreed with that belief. Thus I refute my old "growing up on the farm" knowledge of hay and added the almighty Mazuri in for comparison. Okay, I did cheat and look up some of the numbers, I got kicked in the head a few times on the farm and it was a long time ago so you can't expect me to remember everything!

Protein in: Alfalfa hay = 15-20%; Timothy hay = 7-10%; Mazuri Tortoise chow = 15%

Fiber in: Alfalfa hay = 30-38%; Timothy hay = 38-45%; Mazuri Tortoise chow = 18% max

Calcium in: Alfalfa hay = .9-1.5%; Timothy hay = .3-.5%; Mazuri Tortoise chow = .95-1.45%

Phosphorus in: Alfalfa hay = .2-.35%; Timothy hay = .2-.35%; Mazuri Tortoise chow = .60%+

It should also be noted that there are _several_ green leafy plants that based on the above numbers would also be considered to be high in protein content. 

I think more appropriately than telling people not to feed protein to tortoises it should be said to not feed tortoises additional protein outside of a varied, good quality diet of greens and vegetables. I personally have been feeding my tortoises fresh alfalfa and alfalfa hay as part of their diet for over 25 years now and have seen no adverse affects because of it. That is based on a varied, quality well balanced diet of 80-85% greens several times a week and the rest varied vegetables and Mazuri Tortoise chow once a week. This along with keeping them very well hydrated, giving as much space to roam as possible and keeping them at temperature levels that are not excessively too hot. 
Timothy hay is good, I use it too, but I also have never skimped on alfalfa hay either.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 23, 2011)

You left out Bermuda...considered by most to be the BEST for grassland torts


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 23, 2011)

I only left out Bermuda and Orchard hay because I know nothing about them! It's my understanding that Orchard hay is very similar in composition to Timothy hay but I don't know that for fact. If anyone knows of the above comparison information for Bermuda and Orchard hay please add them!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Apr 23, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> If your torts can graze on the grass and weeds outside that is the best but if you are want to give them dried grass then Timothy hay or alfalfa would work. I feed my Sulcata Timothy hay once a week but he gets to graze all day, so I just give it so he has something different, a little variety.



I don't have a place yet for them outside, and many friends of mine telling me that I have to gave them a grass sometimes..

Thanks for your answer..



DeanS said:


> There was some debate over whether or not to feed alfalfa to torts (due to high protein content)...but as long as other variables are correct, then that shouldn't be a problem! Fresh grass is always best! Hay flakes (from a feed store is good...especially bermuda, orchard or timothy)...Sun-cured packaged hay (Zupreem, for example) are a great fiber source...but a little costly compared to fresh hay.



Ouwh, so I should gave them timothy or bermuda or orchad than..
So if gave them dried grass, should I mixed it or just gave the grass?

Thanks



Jacob said:


> Timothy hay is better for your tortoise!



Thanks..



GBtortoises said:


> For the most part Alfalfa hay for tortoises has been considered taboo by some. Until now, I've quietly disagreed with that belief. Thus I refute my old "growing up on the farm" knowledge of hay and added the almighty Mazuri in for comparison. Okay, I did cheat and look up some of the numbers, I got kicked in the head a few times on the farm and it was a long time ago so you can't expect me to remember everything!
> 
> Protein in: Alfalfa hay = 15-20%; Timothy hay = 7-10%; Mazuri Tortoise chow = 15%
> 
> ...



Wow, thaks man, this is explain me everything..

Yeah, mw plan was gave them some grass just for variety, and the diet menu will be same as usual..



DeanS said:


> You left out Bermuda...considered by most to be the BEST for grassland torts



Sorry, I didn't know that bermuda was good too..




GBtortoises said:


> I only left out Bermuda and Orchard hay because I know nothing about them! It's my understanding that Orchard hay is very similar in composition to Timothy hay but I don't know that for fact. If anyone knows of the above comparison information for Bermuda and Orchard hay please add them!



Ok, thanks..


----------



## evlinLoutries (Apr 24, 2011)

After I read about bermuda grass, maybe I'll give it to my tort, but which one is better, timothy or bermuda?
Cause considering to more fresh more better, I've planto purchased some seed..
Thanks..


----------

